# Minaland



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Bulk carrier *MINALAND * outward bound in Gravesend Reach on the River Thames on the 12th August 2003.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

MINALAND ,Built Haugesund 1978 as PATRIA
Gp.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got no info on her yet, doesn't look that old!


----------

